# Castalia



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Yesterday was my son's day for the lottery. Took him, his two brothers and my father-in-law. Our fishing time didn't start until 11:30 and the sun was bright and it was hot which gave us a little bit of a slow start but we finished out with 22 rainbow trout with the majority being in the 14-16 inch range and a couple just under 20". We lost more than we caught but with 3 kids between the ages of 5 and 9 all fly fishing that wasn't very surprising. I was so tired helping my kids I didn't even try limiting out myself. My youngest had a couple of bruisers on that were a lot bigger than the biggest one we landed. He actually broke the knob off the reel of my backup rod trying to reel one in.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Awesome ! That had to be fun, Sounds like a day those children will never forget.
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

My son was drawn for august 12th. I can't wait! Great job!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

beaver said:


> My son was drawn for august 12th. I can't wait! Great job!


He'll have a blast.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

What a great day with the family! I keep trying to get drawn but no luck.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I thought that only two people can fish, the winner and one other. Did they let all five fish?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

zimmerj said:


> I thought that only two people can fish, the winner and one other. Did they let all five fish?


With the youth permit you are allowed 3 children and 2 adults. With the adult permit you are allowed 3 children and 3 adults. The wording on the permit is a confusing so I called DNR and they actually told me you were allowed 3 adults and 3 kids with both permits but when we got there they wouldn't allow our 3rd adult to fish, he was only allowed to help. It would make more sense if they just made them the same so you have an adult to each child no matter what.


----------

